# Reciclando amplificador megafonía



## A Class (Jul 29, 2018)

Buenos días a todos, hace bastante tiempo que me es imposible dedicar un rato a la electrónica,pero ahora tengo unos días!
 El tema es que tengo un amplificador de megafonía OPTIMUS ART 60, no es gran cosa,pero tiene muy buena potencia, y es gratis,me preguntaba si alguno ha intentado algo parecido, eliminar el transformador de audio,para utilizar con válvulas, y al mismo tiempo, dejar el amplificador funcional,para usar con un altavoz de 8 ohmios. El transformador que lleva en su interior tiene una interesante combinación de impedancias:

4 ohmios
8 ohmios
16 ohmios
100 v
100 ohmios
125 ohmios
166 ohmios
250 ohmios
500 ohmios

No será hifi, pero para proyectos me parece muy interesante.
Me gustaría sacar este transformador,pero si fuera posible,poder seguir utilizando el amplificador.
Aparte de estas salidas y entradas, tiene un bobinado independiente,para la realimentación, esto es lo que no veo claro, podría poner unas resistencias en su lugar? Alguien ha intentado algo parecido? 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2018)

No es transistorizado ?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 29, 2018)

Como se entiende lo que decis eliminar el transformador de audio para utilizar con válvulas.
Si el transformador es solo un adaptador de impedancia(muy común en música funcional y en megafonía) y el equipo es transistorizado, desde ya que no te sirve para válvulas.
No tiene nada que ver un tipo de transformador con otro, son directamente incompatibles.

Si lo acabo de comprobar, *es transistorizado*, es más valioso como pieza de museo en la actualidad.
Olvidate no te sirve para válvulas.

Si queres hacer algo con válvulas, fijate en una potencia entre 5 y unos 100W, hay que ver los tubos para esa potencia y los transformadores adecuados tanto de salida como de alimetación


----------



## A Class (Jul 30, 2018)

Buenos días y gracias por la ayuda. 
La verdad es que este modelo en concreto, puede encontrarse hoy en día fácilmente, supongo que están muy bien hechos y aún siguen funcionando la mayoría. Al ver las salidas,pensé que sí podría valer, los transformadores de megafonía que montan en los altavoces sí funcionan para válvulas (no son HIFI,pero funcionan)
Pues el amplificador vuelve a la pila de trastos, ya que funciona perfecto, algún día puede que lo instale para megafonía o hilo musical.

Voy a tener que bobinar los transformadores de audio, son demasiado caros. He probado a utilizar los transformadores comunes, de 220V y funcionan bien,pero tienen un rango de frecuencias muy limitado,se saturan en graves muy pronto, suenan bastante mal cuando se satura el núcleo.

Un saludo y gracias


----------

